# stuff that came out of a drain



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This stuff came out of a bus table drain. The gray stuff is self leveling floor patch, the rest is knives, straws, crayons, and broken china/glass. I think there were 8 knives. My Spartan 100 with a C-cutters was able to peck away and finally bust this stuff up. I had to reach in the trap and scoop everything out by hand. I came close to puking twice.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Hold down them grits!! Looks like something you'd make a mosaic piece of art with. Or a bedazzler kit.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The bad thing was, there was 2 dimes and a quarter that I pulled out of that mess, and I forgot to pocket them, Pedro the dishwasher got a pay raise.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

a few years ago i cleaned a drain out in a laundrymat, pulled out acouple of wash machines and there was tons of quarters in the pit drains, the owner asked if i was a gambleing man , he said he would give me all the quarters in exchange for the drain clean. i looked at all the change in the pit drain and took him up on the offer, the drain clean bill would have been 90 bucks------155 bucks in dimes&quarters -- i win!!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Ding-Ding-Ding:thumbup:


----------



## PlumberWhoCares (Mar 27, 2009)

I haven't pulled anything unusual out of a drain lately, but I did leave something behind in the drain. 

Pieces of me.

My cable wouldn't go through some floor drains, so I put my arm in the line to feel what was stopping the cable. It was floor grout or something similar. By the time I was finished with the line, my arm was all torn up.

Didn't look too nice the next day either. I was putting in a Grundfus recirc pump and wouldn't you know I hit the exact spot with the biggest scab. I bled like a stuck pig. It was awful. I'm ordering a real First Aid kit. Band aids aren't cutting it. My customer was really nice about it.


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

"Vote for Pedro":thumbsup:



jjbex said:


> The bad thing was, there was 2 dimes and a quarter that I pulled out of that mess, and I forgot to pocket them, Pedro the dishwasher got a pay raise.


----------

